# Screen names



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I saw this thread on rv.net and thought it was interesting so thought i'd bring one over here.

My screen name, Rennerbee, originated in no special way or with any fantastic reasoning behind it. Renner is our last name and my initial is B. I don't have any knicknames and my underwriting name at work is Brenner. How boring. My husband thought of rennerbee as an email for me and I thought it was cute. Hence, it has stuck with me where ever I go. And no, I really DO NOT like bees!

I told you it was boring, but I am sure there are some fun explanations out there and would love to read them.

Have a great day!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

ND...Where I live.
Jolly Mon...A song title by my hero...Jimmy Buffett.
Avatar...I am a Parrothead.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Canada -> country where I live
Cruizin -> what I would like to have more time (& $$) to do with the TT
Avatar -> combination of country and provincial flags

Good idea to inquire about the screen names. I'm always curious how folks come up with them and the meaning behind them.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Back when Window 95 first came out I got on the beta program and they needed a user name, I was at work (YMCA) and said Y-Guy to the guy setting up my account. Bingo its followed me since. Few years back a website I for the Microsoft Chat program made a magazine (wow) and it was Y-Guys' Comic Chat page... you know after that there was no way I could change my nickname. Funny thing is over the years on a few forums I've had people ask me if I had anything to do with the chat... wow its a small world.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I knew that there would be intersting reasonings out there! I suppose that I should add that our Avatar is in tribute to my husband, the Linux Geek. He loves Tux, their mascot.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine is a perfect testimony to my lack of imagination







Actually I have always found it easier to remember people online when their name is included, and thus applied it to myself. My avatar is the same. I like them when they are the actual person you are corresponding with. Makes it a little more real and personable.









On a side note. It was hilarious at the RV.net ralley when alot of people who are friends online finally met each other and wanted to call to them out loud. "hey - RAXTPWUTRMES" lol...it was funny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I got mine from work.
In the 80's there was a band called the Hooters
The radio had a question? Who is the the number one fan of the Hooters?
Answer was Gomer Pyle because he alway said" Hootie Hoot"
I knew the answer !!! So they started calling me Hooter.
Over time it changed to HootBob there you have it.....


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

hurricaneplumber.........

I am a fast as a hurricane plumber? Nope, I am a mechanical engineer.

The real story...
A friend had asked me to redo all of the plumbing in a house he was totally gutting, so I offered my expertise and time to redo the whole house for him. I went there on a weekend to do some serious work, well when time is limited and you're going full speed, things get a little unorganized and messy. I left on a Sunday with a note by the door that I would be back Monday to clean up. Well that Monday he had the bank guy come inspect the progrees so he could apply for more money, needless to say the place looked like a "hurricane" had passed through. He did manage to convince the bank guy for more funds, and I became jokingly the "Hurricaneplumber", and there it is, a goofy story to a goofy name, how fitting for a goofy guy!

The avatar, I have had a few, a few have been copied by others so I tried to find something bright and unused, it too is boring, I am still looking for something neat.

There ya have it Hurricaneplumber from upstate New York.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

My screen names origins are from back when I first got onto the internet with AOL (didn't everyone start with AOL ?). After spending an hour trying to find a screen name that wasn't taken I finally just mashed the keyboard out of desperation. The result (obviously) was too long and absolutely impossible to pronounce so I trimmed it down to 5 letters.... I guess I still use it because it doesn't matter where I go on the internet, no one else ever has it.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Mine is simply a nickname that I picked up in college. My last name is McMillen, so thay called me Mac.

When I first signed on this forum, one of you said "Welcome Outback Mac". I wish I had thought of that first, cause I like that better. Maybe I'll ask Vern to change it for me sometime.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I must admit like Jim, that mine is simply a lack of imagination.

Camper - Simply refelcts my love for getting out into the awesome glory of nature.
DC - My Initials

In a hurry several years back I used this name and it has stuck with me. My avatar reflects my job and one of my hobbies and that is the wonderful world of computers.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Mine originated at work. It was a password I used at one time. It seems we have to change passwords daily ... well seems that way.

I had to come up with something I could remember and that had a number in it. So I added a number into my favorite activity.

My Avatar is obviously the Canadian flag.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Camping479, we like to camp, so that's the camping.

You all are going to think of me in a whole new light with this one







, our zip is 07940, so the 479 is the three numbers in ascending order. Don't ask, because I don't know why I did it that way









The avatar is Mariano Rivera, our favorite player on our favorite team, the Yankees.

Mike


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Seems like a long time ago, but I used to work for a couple of famous music groups from here in NJ.

Everyone I worked with while on tour had nicknames. One night, while getting some food from a place called "The Windmill" in Long Branch NJ, one of the band members from the E street band noticed I was ordering just hotdogs. My last name is Franks, so my nickname quickly evolved from Franks - HotDogs - DougDogs.

Of all the names I have been called,







I liked dougdogs, and have stuck with it for over twenty years.

One group I worked for even thought it was my real name, and it almost appeared this way on credits I received on their album.


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Simple enough. My daughters name is Katie and I'm her Da'. Hence katiesda.

Bob


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Well mine is as simple as it's gets. I'm mom to a Golden Retriever. Thus Golden Mom.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

dougdogs...

OMG! You were "nicknamed" by a member of *"The E Street Band!!"*


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Our screen name used to be Campincabana when we camped in our Cabana, when we bought our Outback, we changed it to Campinout, since we now camp in our Outback.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

My first name is Marc and my last name is Gonzales.

I grew up being called by my nickname of Gonzo (short for Gonzales).

Hence, M for first name, gonzo for my nickname and 2u signifies that you can call me Gonzo.

Mgonzo2u

I am Gonzo to you.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Summer Games was one of our quarter horses that we bred and named. She was born in 1984, the year of the LA Olympics. Her sire was Game Plan, so we named her Summer Games. We lost her at age 19 in July, 2003, so in her memory, we continue to use her name.

Our Avatar is a photo of the truck and Outback that I took in Pecos, TX when we stopped for gas on our way home from Carlsbad, NM.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Mine is pretty boring









Don signed on first and used the NWcamper (from the Pacific NW and camper of course)
being the spouse I just did NWcamper2

told ya it was boring


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We have three kids, Jennifer, Nate, and Katie, thus JNK. When we signed on, we had been married 36 yrs, now its 37,(but who's counting). As for the 2nd jnk, thought it had to do with the number of letters needed in the name, but not sure now as there seem to be other names with only 5 letters.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Our screen name comes straight from our favorite ride at Disneyland. Better than Matterhornies I think.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Mine's work related also, and no imagination.

Dan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hat City: where I work....Danbury CT was once the Hat making capital of the world.

Hose Hauler: what I do....I am a firefighter for the City.

Tim


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Like others I was searching for an e-mail handle and couldn't find anything that wasn't taken, so finally I plugged in my initials "KJP" and the year I was born and Shazam, I had a Yahoo e-mail address. Now it's what I use for everything.

Totally off-topic, but my favorite Jimmy Buffet song is "Last Mango in Paris," because I was listening to that song around 10 years ago while zipping along in my '66 Ford Bronco when a wheel and tire crashed through my windshield. I pulled over, stood up in my seat (convertable top down) and checked myself over. No blood, nothing broken, though my whole windshield frame and roll bar was torn off.















So there I am, sitting on the side of the freeway, wondering why in the heck I wasn't just killed, and Jimmy is crooning away in the background.

Here's the finale: when we wrecked our TV and trailer (We Crashed), Jimmy was also playing on the stereo! Call it good luck, nobody has gotten! hurt









Kevin P.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

During Operation Desert Storm, I was a Gun (Aero-weapons) platoon leader in an Air Cavalry Troop. I was a combat veteran, and the oldest pilot in the Squadron. The younger pilots were always asking questions about combat, tactics, etc..., and someone started calling me Sensai (for teacher). It stuck and soon became my call-sign, whether I liked it or not. After retirement from the Army, I just kind of held on to the call-sign as a nickname and screen name.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mine is simple as well. Thor is a name that was followed me from early childhood. It was simply given to me as a shorten version of my full name combined that I was a handful in my younger years.

Thor is character representing "Thunder and Lightning"

Even going away to University I was know as Thor Dog, Whore Dog etc I keep wondering why it always follows me where ever I go.









My avatar is Calvin. I enjoyed the comic and the dancing part reminded me of a time when a very good friend got me to sing in a band at the local pub. I was so nervous I wore sunglasses at night. I sang 4 songs and I cannot remember how many beers..but lets say I will not sing again because I stink









So thats the story

Thor


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

kjp1969 said:


> Like others I was searching for an e-mail handle and couldn't find anything that wasn't taken, so finally I plugged in my initials "KJP" and the year I was born and Shazam, I had a Yahoo e-mail address. Now it's what I use for everything.
> 
> Totally off-topic, but my favorite Jimmy Buffet song is "Last Mango in Paris," because I was listening to that song around 10 years ago while zipping along in my '66 Ford Bronco when a wheel and tire crashed through my windshield. I pulled over, stood up in my seat (convertable top down) and checked myself over. No blood, nothing broken, though my whole windshield frame and roll bar was torn off.
> 
> ...


So you have your very own Jimmy Buffet Angel! Very kewl!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Well while searching for an e-mail address years ago (Its amazing how many people have the same name as me?) so j first letter of my name allen last name 58 the year i was born now it works everywhere. Just added my avatar it's Inspector Gadget witch represents what most of my friends call me Mr. Gadget.
I also have personalized plates on my Burb SR GAGET for Sir Gadget the only Gadget plate that wasn't taken

Jim


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Since you asked:

Earlier in life we were cruising along with 2 daughters, 4 & 7. Everything was great. Being the only son in my family & the last to carry the name forward my wife thought we should go for the boy. I was comfortable with 2, symmetrical, we fit in the car, at the table, etc. She shows up one day with this book "How to Choose the Sex of Your Baby" along with the assurances of 3 or 4 patients of hers that this 'helped us have a son'. So after much convincing (using the family name angle) and arm twisting that 3 kids wouldn't be any big deal we decided to give it a try. 20 weeks later the ultrasound tech says "OH, I THINK WE HAVE A LITTLE SURPRISE HERE"























And yes of course it was as you might guess identical twin girls. So now we have 4 beautiful blondes 16, 13, 9 & 9, Now, we barely fit in a Suburban, we never fit in a restaurant booth but....we fit in our Outback just fine. The chicks dig the bunk hous, the slide gives us a little walking around room & we have a queen bed. And I get to go camping with 5 women everytime out. Yikes

TM4


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Camping is my game and Tom is my name thus Campingtom. The 170 is the number of the police district where I worked before retirement. My wife is Campingnanny. The Nanny part is because all the grandkids call her Nanny.

Happy Camping

Tom sunny


----------



## Explorinator (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a spur of the moment name. I was so stoked on the "Outbackers" web site I explored it for hours before joining. Doing research and such. Since I live in So Cal "Arnold" was on the news for something and I just typed it in without thinking.

Avatar is me in a "doctors hut" in Peru during a trek on the Inca Trail to Macchu Picchu. I woke up with severe food poisoning or something that morning and had to hike 17 miles to this place, and on to Macchu Picchu after the "medicine". (It didn't help)


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

ccauthor This has no special meaning, it was my network user name at work years ago and has been very easy to remember.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I was going to use Brian but someone else had already taken that. Therefore, my user name is brand new and derived from a couple things:
Big - I'm 6'2" and big (pick up the kids and throw them across the pool big)
Bad - I'm really a very nice guy but I try and live down my reputation by saying I'm bad








Brain - Could be because of my work (Tech Fellow in Analysis for a major aerospace co. that shall remain nameless) but is really for the way my mother-in-law spells my first name - Brian









Thought about using Kangaroo Jack seeing that that was relevant and is a part I played as a Cub Scout Daycamp Director but it was too dissimilar to my name.

When you folk see the Brain, just think Brian and there you are.

The avatar? What else, a feature called the Big Brain located on the side of Uluru, sometimes called Ayer's rock in the heart of -where else- the Outback!

Cheers!
Brain


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I hike a lot. Years ago I was hiking with some USAF buddies on one of the long trails that feed the Appalachain Trail down in Georgia. I tend to hike pretty steady but quick. I got ahead of them and decided to sit and take in a particularly beautiful vista. It was windy so I didn't hear them come up behind me. They told me they stood right next to me for about a minute before I noticed them. They asked me what was going on and I told them "I was lost in a reverie...". They thought that was hilarious and after that I was called "Lost in reverie." After a while it just shortened itself naturally into "Reverie". Believe me, as flightline nicknames go, it wasn't too bad. I mean it could have been something like (actual nicknames), Gerber Baby (he looked like the kid on the jar), Spartacus (weightlifter who liked to take off his shirt), and Fireman (accidentally set off the fire supression system in a hanger and managed to bury three F-4Es wing-deep in foam)...

Besides, not even my wife calls me John.

My avatar is a picture of my Tundra crossing the Coleman River in the Southern Nantahala Wilderness. You can't tell but it is about a quarter mile wide at that point and the trail is next to impossible to find. I would never have gone across the river that way except a Forest Ranger swore on his kids heads I wouldn't drown the truck. He was true to his word and we lived to fight another day. We also found some very cool tent camping areas back in the mountains. Not many people venture out there except the occasional teenager seeking a nice quiet place to drink or make-out.

Reverie


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Very simple, We live in Apple Valley, CA and both my wife and my initials are KAT, thus aplvlykat. Kirk


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

It is just what I came up with on short notice, after several months of checking out this web site the husband finally got interested and is now hooked...He followed my pattern and we are Camper Louise and Camper Andy!


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

My screen name is related to the first camp site where my wife and I camped. Right on a lake in the Adirondacks of Upsate New York. We've never lost the memory of watching the sun set over the mountains, reflecting in the lake. Of course there have been many more camping trips and lots more memories since then.

My avatar is simply something fun I picked until I have time to be more creative. Have too many mods I want to make on the trailer for now!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Travelers Rest comes from my hometown of .... Travelers Rest, South Carolina. I don''t live there anymore (Kansas now) but I go back often and have family there. When I first signed on to this board, it just seemed to fit, you know, campers, travelers, travelers rest....the rest is history. The actual town of Travelers Rest sits at the base of the Blue Ridge Mts and offered weary travelers the perfect spot to rest before going on to Greenville or vice versa...

The Avatar is the greatest aircraft ever made...the Boeing B-52 Stratofortress. The actual picture I used for the Avatar is a painting called "In Praise of Old Bombers" or something very close to that. I love the B-52....I have since I was just a kid and joined the Air Force just to work on it. 20 years later I retired and went o to work for the Boeing company working sustainment issues to help modernize it and keep it flying for another 50 years!! Well out until 2040 at least









I had a Christian Cross before the B-52 because it is a great sign of my faith and Christs meaning but decided I wanted a different pic....I'll change the B-52 one day too. Just liking change...not turning in my religion!! Hahaha

Steve


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Simple -- my initials are vw. Probably should have used my ham callsign which is on the license plate of my pickup. Oh well.....

Avatar? Spent 20 years in the USAF so it seemed natural. I never flew the F-15, but the B-52 was just too big to put into that little tiny square and do it justice. I did try however.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Mine comes from the fact that although I have a home base I often do... that is travel...and also while thinking I sometimes...what was the question?


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

i have no plausible explanation.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

It all started when I needed a screen name for a internet account. Vern is a nick name my mom gave me when I was young and the 38 was my age at the time I setup the account. Only thing that I could think of at the time.









Ya know what I mean Vern


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm diggen down real deep here guys. Are you all ready?? When I became a member of Outbackers there was only a few of us regularly posting and no Brian's so it seemed like a good choice at the time. Now this Huge Empire, this Epic! Thanks to Vern and Moderators!! Brian


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I bought a 1969 Cutlass Convertible off a guy with one arm missing and his nickname was "Shake". No, it was his left arm missing. And, yes, it was an automatic.

Well, I left the front tag on the car through college, and I got the nickname.

The 1969 comes from the year of the car.


----------



## spyderdriver (Oct 4, 2004)

I drive an Eclipse Spyder.


----------

